# Récupérer les messages envoyés avec Mail



## Aragorn (11 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je sollicite votre aide car j'ai fait une fausse manip avec Mail. Je voulais trouver le réglage qui consiste à vider les messages du serveur de manière automatique... et j'ai effacé tous les messages qui étaient dans ma boîte d'envoi... 
Est-ce possible de les récupérer car ils ne sont pas dans la corbeille ? Quelle est la manip à faire ?

Merci d'avance !

:king:


----------



## CERDAN (11 Mars 2007)

je pense que tu t'es gouré.... . si il ne sont plus dans la corbeille de mail ni de mac os x, je pense que c'est finis.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Mars 2007)

Merci pour cette r&#233;ponse rapide, mais j'esp&#232;re qu'il existe une solution car j'ai perdu des mails &#224; carat&#232;re professionnel tr&#232;s importants... Quelle enclume alors, j'aurais pu faire un peu plus attention avant de valider "effacer"  !!!    

:king:

P.S. : Par contre, avec mail, comment faut-il faire pour que le serveur vide les messages re&#231;us de mani&#232;re automatique ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> si il ne sont plus dans la corbeille de mail ni de mac os x, je pense que c'est fini.


Pas mieux.


----------



## tantoillane (11 Mars 2007)

Aragorn a dit:


> P.S. : Par contre, avec mail, comment faut-il faire pour que le serveur vide les messages re&#231;us de mani&#232;re automatique ?





mail => menu mail => pr&#233;f&#233;rences => compte => avanc&#233; => "apr&#232;s r&#233;cup&#233;ration, supprimer la copie du serveur" + "choix de la fr&#233;quence dans le menu d&#233;roulant" (tous les mois, toutes les semaines ...

edit : comment tu t'es d&#233;brouill&#233; pour supprimer deux fois de suite (du dossier messages envoy&#233;s, puis de la corbeille) des mails importants ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2007)

D&#233;solante bourde mais en petite partie rattrapable ( petite partie)

si tu avais  format&#233; pour une copie de tes envoy&#233;s sur ton webmail ( donc en ligne)
-
et cette m&#233;saventure est encore une preuve qu'il vaut mieux  ne PAS vider les copies du serveur trop vite , voire pas du tout

ou  carr&#233;ment* tout* garder en ligne ( reception et envoi)


et hop c'&#233;tait mon plan  _C'est vraiment bien gmail_
( quoi? j'ai dit gmail? c'est quoi gmail?)


----------



## Aragorn (11 Mars 2007)

Merci à tous !  



tantoillane a dit:


> J'ai simplement cliqué sur la petite roue dentée en bas à droite -> informations -> comportement des bal -> messages envoyés -> éliminer les copies des messages envoyés.. :rose:
> 
> Quand je vous dis que je suis une enclume !!! Avec tout ça, je me retrouve quand même bien embêté...
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Désolante bourde mais en petite partie rattrapable ( petite partie)
> 
> si tu avais  formaté pour une copie de tes envoyés sur ton webmail ( donc en ligne)
> -
> ...


Super plan GMail !  
Hein ? Quoi ? Moi aussi, j'ai dit Gmail ? Ah ben ça par exemple !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2007)

pssst Aragorn 

Messsage subliminal 
Si tu veux être peinard prends toi un compte GMAIL


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2007)

Message subliminal (suite)

Et en plus maintenant, tu n'as plus besoin de te faire inviter pour pouvoir ouvrir un compte GMail. Alors fonce !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2007)

on lui a fait peur?

Faudrait ouvrir un fil special avantage de gmail
( sans oublier tous les autres services gratuits li&#233;s)
un peu ca
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=162362&highlight=gmail


----------



## Aragorn (11 Mars 2007)

Non, non je n'ai point peur  Je ne connais pas du tout Gmail et puis ça ne me rendra pas tous mes mails perdus  

:king:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2007)

certes non , mais ca te permettra  d'&#233;viter de refaire la bourde.

 le reglage par defaut de gmail dans Mail te permet de TOUT garder en ligne ( l'espace de stockage en ligne &#224; l'inscription est genre 2 Gigas et ensuite  ca monte sans cesse)
tr&#232;s , mais tr&#232;s pratique et une securit&#233;
( et pleins d'atouts annexes dont le meilleur anti spam du moment)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2007)

Aragorn a dit:


> Non, non je n'ai point peur  Je ne connais pas du tout Gmail et puis &#231;a ne me rendra pas tous mes mails perdus
> 
> :king:


Mais &#231;a t'&#233;vitera &#224; l"avenir de les perdre en te gourrant dans les manips. Alors va mon petit : ouvre un compte GMail. 
En plus je te file le lien du site. J'suis sympa, non ? 

EDIT : Argh ! Grill&#233; ! :rateau:


----------



## Aragorn (11 Mars 2007)

Je vais étudier la question, merci !  

Pensez-vous qu'avec Boomerang Data recovery, j'ai un pitite, toute pitite chance de récupérer mes mails envoyés ?

:king:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2007)

Aucune 
ce genre de logiciel  peut parfois , pas toujours, r&#233;cuperer des fichiers jet&#233;s par m&#233;garde

Mais ici ce n'est PAS le cas
tu n'as jet&#233; aucun fichier

Mail  a modifi&#233; le contenu d'un de ses fichiers  qui existe toujours
ce qui est totalement different
seul son contenu a chang&#233;


Mais au fait
tu n'as pas de sauvegarde  de ton dossier Maison? ( Avec  dedans les donn&#233;es Mail)

_( je sens venir le ... non)_
encore une belle bourde

Sauvegarder , sauvegarder

( certains le font tous les jours , d'autres de facon moins intense , mais c'est &#224; faire !)


----------



## Aragorn (11 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Mais au fait
> tu n'as pas de sauvegarde  de ton dossier Maison? ( Avec  dedans les données Mail)
> 
> _( je sens venir le ... non)_
> ...




Et bien non :rose: :rose: :rose:  J'ai sauvegardé mon travail, mais pas le dossier mail  
C'est en faisant des erreurs que l'on apprend   Je sauvegarderai donc, dorénavant, le dossier mail  

Quelle enclume !!! Il me reste toujours les réponses à certains mails... Je vais me consoler ainsi  

:king:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2007)

ceci dit je pense &#224; une chose 
ca peut d&#233;pendre de la version de Mail
Mail Tiger ou pas

Si Tiger 
si envoy&#233;s &#233;taient une serie de fichiers ind&#233;pendants au sein d'un dossier " envoy&#233;s"
il y a peut etre une chance
Quelqu'un peut verifier la structure?

edith
ce sont des fichiers ( chaque mail est un fichier)

edith 2
ET si le soft de r&#233;cuperation est d&#233;j&#224; install&#233;
( voir tous les fils sur les r&#233;cuperations)


----------

